# This no kill shelter is getting animals dumped left and right.They are in crisis



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Please help them if you can in any way. They have not killed an animal for a year and do not want to. Please help. I can't post the pics today so please look at their petfinder site. They are in a constant state of dread. The animals that will be euthed first have been their for a long time and they are loved by the shetler staff and volunteers.


"The Shelby County Animal Shelter is crammed with great pets awaiting 
forever homes. Look at the pictures below. Feel free to forward to your friends and co-workers.


Nancy Guilliom, Volunteer Coordinator

Shelby County Humane Society





Hello All,

I can't even begin to express the feeling of dread that is huvering around our shelter. We have 87 dogs and puppies and 101 cats and kittens in the shelter this very minute. We have people wanting to bring more in and we are begging, offering food, offering spay/neuter assistance and more just to keep them from coming here. 

*WE NEED YOUR HELP!!! MORE THEN EVER BEFORE!!!*

Please look at these faces:

The LONG TERM URGENTS:

Lulu Lucky(only dog) Gordon(no vet fees, no adoption fee... sponsored) Penny(great with other dogs) Gretta(only dog)

The seniors:

Alfred (Buckshot...only dog) Hunter Abraham(deaf) Oshula(some urinary incontenance....should she die for it?) Tissy Ellie Mae 

The most URGENT kitties:

Evanna Shyanna Dixie Hope Cherish Tamara Max Momma

Folks,

As you can see this is just a small portion of the MANY MANY animals that need your help. If you are a rescue and can help any of these babies, please contact the shelter ASAP at:

Shelby County Animal Shelter
266 Kentucky St.
Shelbyville, KY 40065
Phone: 502-633-0009
Fax: 502-647-9214
E-mail: [email protected]

There are many more listed on our pet finder site at http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY139.html

If you can not pull, please cross post. 



Please help in any way you can.

Thank you,

James Collins, Free Agent

This e-mail adress is used to 
support the Shelby County Animal Shelter
and it's mission to make Shelby County a 
no kill county.

You may always contact the shelter using 
the following information:

Shelby County Animal Shelter
266 Kentucky St.
Shelbyville, KY 40065
Phone: 502-633-0009
Fax: 502-647-9214
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY139.html

Save a life. Spay/Neuter you pets or adopt a forever friend today!!

The Shelby County Animal Shelter and
the Shelby County No Kill Mission are
working together with local vets and other 
animal groups to make Shelby County a No Kill County.
To learn how you can help the "NO KILL MISSION",
click the link below:

www.shelbycohumanesociety.com/clinic.htm


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Why do they keep accepting dogs when they know they don't have the time/resources to take them?


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

They are a county run shelter and by law they have to to take in any animal. I am surprised the numbers are this high as I read in another e-mail that the "powers" that be want the numbers reduced. I think the Animal control officer just doesn't want to do anyone in. I don't know how much longer they can operate like this without euthing. A miracle is needed.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

A county shelter is nearly impossible to run without Euthing at least some dogs that may not be adoptable. Our county is great about ONLY euthing dogs as a last resort (unless there is a bite history), however it sometimes needs to be done. The last thing a shelter needs is to become overcrowded as that leads to mass illnesses. 

I know of shelters that have gotten into this same situation that have had nearly all the dogs end up getting euthinized due to illness spreading though the resident population. It's an ugly situation to be in and it can be prevented.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I hear what you are saying. I know this shelter has done a great job moving the animals to rescue and adoption in the last year . I wish them well in their desire to stay no -kill. Something will happen one way or another soon I imagine.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> A county shelter is nearly impossible to run without Euthing at least some dogs that may not be adoptable. Our county is great about ONLY euthing dogs as a last resort (unless there is a bite history), however it sometimes needs to be done. The last thing a shelter needs is to become overcrowded as that leads to mass illnesses.
> 
> I know of shelters that have gotten into this same situation that have had nearly all the dogs end up getting euthinized due to illness spreading though the resident population. It's an ugly situation to be in and it can be prevented.


I would second this, but would also add that there are some dogs that should be euthanized rather than be kept in a shelter the rest of their lives. CM tells a story in one of his books about an extremely aggressive large dog who would lunge at the throat of anyone who came close to him. Several behaviorists worked with this dog and failed so CM was called in as a last resort. He claims he was able to get the dog to not attack him after a month or two, but the dog still tried to attack any of Cesar's assistants who came by. The dog was put into a no-kill shelter and into a kennel by himself as he was a danger to anyone and could not be adopted. Now, is it more humane to keep the dog in a kennel alone the rest of his life or simply euthanize him? 

Some dogs, because of the time and effort it would take to rehabilitate them, are better off being euthanized IMO. Especially in a shelter with limited resources as this one obviously is.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> Why do they keep accepting dogs when they know they don't have the time/resources to take them?


I've worked at a couple of no kill shelters. When they are filled to maximum occupancy, they don't take any more animals, period, not matter what the sob story.

Fact is, they are ALWAYS filled.

I find it hard to believe a county run shelter is no kill.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

.308 said:


> I've worked at a couple of no kill shelters. When they are filled to maximum occupancy, they don't take any more animals, period, not matter what the sob story.
> 
> Fact is, they are ALWAYS filled.
> 
> I find it hard to believe a county run shelter is no kill.



An article about how all of Erie County is going no-kill.

San Francisco SPCA is no kill.

Tompkins County, NY is open admission no kill

Hillside SPCA is open admission to animals in that county and is no kill

I could list a bunch more but suffice it to say a well run shelter can be open admission and no kill if the effort in the community is made. 

6 million animals are surrendered each year, about half (3-4 million) are killed in shelters each year. 17 million animals find new homes each year. If a shelter has a great out reach program it can find homes for all of it's healthy occupants.

Oh, and no kill does not mean that animals with severe behavioral problems aren't put down. That is actually considered acceptable while still referring to a shelter as no kill. The generally rate of euthanasia should be less than 10%. That 10% accounts for animals with severe illness and behavioral problems, they are not considered healthy. When a shelter kills healthy animals to make room or because of lack of funds, that is when it becomes a kill shelter.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

Xie said:


> An article about how all of Erie County is going no-kill.
> 
> San Francisco SPCA is no kill.
> 
> ...


There are no absolutes in life, I realize. However, keep in mind, I pointed out



> I find it hard to believe a county run shelter is no kill.


I use to frequent the roller roost as a youngster, so I know of one shelter you speak of.

Honestly, not so sure how much involved the county goverment is in involved in some of the operations of the examples you list, but that is besides the point.

I now live in the south. Both my wife and I are "dam Yankees"

Sad fact is, most dogs (or cats) in my area are considered no more than general livestock.

Our county shelter? When we moved here, they threw as many as 10 dogs into a 4'x4x'x4' metal box and then filled it with carbon monoxide. The shelter? At the local landfill. Overall, disgusting, but put up with by the locals.

I agree, there are some areas in our country where "domesticated" animal welfare has sincerely tried to be addressed. The sad fact is, not too many people care, depending on the area where you live.

I can take 10 dogs out my front lawn with a "chuck it" and run them into the ground playing fetch. My training collars need at least a one mile radius. The downside? If a strange dog walks onto someone elses property, chances are the dog will be shot on sight just because it' a strange dog.

Please keep in mind, I also noted that...



> Fact is, they are ALWAYS filled.


If you know of a "no kill shelter" that doesn't kill animals, and is not filled to capacity, that is the model I would love to study.

People feel good about themselves when they can dump their animals off and they know their animals won't be put down.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I think Shelby does put down really sick and vicious animals. 
What has happened in my opinion is that when people heard they were no kill for the last year more people dumped their animals and that is why they are so dangerously overcrowded. Still this shelter is managing to get pets adopted and rescued. They are always on the verge of major euthing lately but so far get enough animals get out so there are places for the new intakes. I crosspost pets for them but dont' live in the area so what ever I say is second hand info from urgent e-mails.

The whole no kill idea is controversal to many. For me it is simple. If you can save a life and do outreach for adoptions do it, as long as the animals are well and the shelter can keep any contagious health situations under control.

"Sad fact is, most dogs (or cats) in my area are considered no more than general livestock."
I wonder why there is no distinction. Some people will chide me for this remark and say there is no distinction and we need to all become vegetarians.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

Betttie said:


> "Sad fact is, most dogs (or cats) in my area are considered no more than general livestock."
> I wonder why there is no distinction. Some people will chide me for this remark and say there is no distinction and we need to all become vegetarians.


To some extent, I agree with you.

I have however lived in a country where dog was considered a meal.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

It is all cultural. I agree.

I don't want to judge anyone or their customs and I know when people have no other food they have to eat whatever is there to survive. But maybe if we ever evolve enough as a species, if you believe we are here to evolve, people will stop harming each other animals, and the planet and we will all become breathatarians.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Real no-kill shelters refuse to euth _healthy, treatable animals._ No sane shelter refuses to euth terminally ill/untreatable animals. They also rely on a network of foster homes, rescues, off-site adoption sites, pet-owner support groups, and community outreach in order to rehome their animals. Just because they are always full doesn't mean they're full with the_ same animals_ for years. Of course they're always full... unlike some shelters which kill animals so they have fewer occupied cages to clean and less work to do, or those that refuse to work with rescue groups or foster homes while still killing 'for space', or those that neglect dogs in their cages until they go 'cage crazy' from loneliness and then _kill them for being cage crazy. _ Then they have the nerve to blame PET OWNERS for their killing. 

Honestly, the way some people talk, it's as if they feel that shelters that kill are somehow automatically _more moral_ than those that want to look for alternatives to killing... which makes no sense at all to me.

Plenty of crappy shelters call themselves no-kill when they are nothing of the sort. Simply calling yourself 'no-kill' without actually doing the work to put the programs in place to make no-kill possible doesn't accomplish a thing. If a shelter doesn't want to actually change the way it handles it's animals, it should just stay a kill-shelter.

But don't confuse the dysfunctional ones as being representative of the entire movement. There are _many_ open admission no-kill shelters that adopt out 90% of the animals they take in. They are not all 'faking' their success. Anyone who actually looks at the overall shelter population in the U.S. and does the math, can clearly see that not every community needs to kill in order to handle their homeless pet population... I know for instance, that many East Coast shelters actually cannot meet the demand for pets and have to ship animals up from crowded Southern shelters. Not _every_ community is swimming in unwanted pets to the point where the no-kill shelter model is unfeasible. I would actually go so far to say MOST communities could make no-kill work, but it would take a dedicated community of people who truly believed in it to put the proper frameworks in place to make it succeed. 

Too many shelters do nothing besides 'warehouse and kill' their animals without doing anything that could actually _change_ things. At least most No-Kill shelters are trying to actually change the community for the betterment of the animals instead of staying passive and continuing to operate the same antique way that shelters have been run for the past 100 years instead of coming into the 21st century and trying new strategies.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

I am originally from Tompkins County, and I have to say that their SPCA is really so PRO-active in getting the community involved. I think that is what has helped it work. However, they also a few years back received a HUGE donation from a well-known philanthropist which of course, helps.


----------

